# tirer les enseignements/ conséquences/ conclusion



## Luis_A

¿Me puede alguien precisar el significado de la palabra "*tirent*"? Esta es la frase:
Les jurisdictions en tirent donc les conséquences et pratiquent le controle de conventionannalité" Com verán, se trata de jerga jurídica.
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Aire_Azul

Me permití corregir unos pocos errores que había.

« Les juri*s*dictions en tirent donc les conséquences et pratiquent le contrôle de convention*nan*alité. »

_"Tirer les conséquences de quelque chose"_ est passé dans le langage courant. 
En este caso la traducción literal « sacar consecuencias » me parece conforme.
Espera que alguién venga a llevar más agua al molino…

_Un saludo muy amistoso._​ 
_Josiane_​


----------



## Luis_A

Muchas gracias, Aire Azul (también por las correcciones)


----------



## charlie warlie

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
tirer les enseignements de l'évènement,  se puede traducir esto como
"sacar la leccion del evento" o mejor "aprender del evento" ????

gracias


----------



## OsoPolar

Yo diría: Sacar las conclusiones del hecho.


----------



## Pabloski

Hola.
Podrias decir "aprender de lo ocurrido".
Adios.


----------



## SaraMaskk

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Buen día. ¿Qué quiere decir "tirer les conséquences"? El contexto dice:

*Tirer les conséquences de 20 ans d'application de la loi.*

*Merci.*


----------



## Montepinar

Sacar las consecuencias


----------



## papyzen

Bonsoir,

_Tirer les conséquences de 20 ans d'application de la loi_, c'est : faire un bilan au bout de 20 ans d'application de la loi, voir ce qui fonctionne ou non et l'amender si nécessaire.


----------



## SaraMaskk

C'est parfait! Merci les deux.


----------



## Carla Breut

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola. 
¿Alguien tiene claro cómo traducir esta expresión? Creo que podría se algo así como "Lecciones que poner en práctica" o "Lecciones útiles"...
Sí alguien tiene alguna otra idea para contrastar, se lo agradecería.
Merci.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Es aprender la lección.  Sacar las consecuencias de un hecho.


----------



## Paquita

Puede ser "escarmiento" si tu contexto lo permite


----------



## Carla Breut

No, "escarmiento" en mi contexto no funciona, porque "leçons a tirer" es el título de un apartado dónde hay lecciones que aprender, útiles... va más por ese camino semántico.


----------



## Mocanu

Quizás han querido hacer un juego de palabras utilizando esa locución, pero en sentido literal. Normalmente sería lo que te han indicado nuestros compañeros más arriba, pero aquí se refiere a lecciones de verdad, y no en sentido figurado. A veces los profesionales del mundo de la pedagogía tienen momentos creativos también.


----------



## Carla Breut

He revisado mi duda de hace unas semanas, y creo que al final voy a traducirlo por "lecciones que aprender".


----------



## tom29

hola

Quisiera saber si "sacar lecciones", con el sentido de escarmiento, es correcto ?


----------



## Carla Breut

Más bien creo que sería "aprender la lección". Por ejemplo, si una madre le dice a su hijo que se ha quemado jugando con un cerilla, "debes aprender la lección", podría tener el sentido de haber escarmentado al hacer algo que no debía y por tanto sacar una lección de aquello.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Carla Breut said:


> He revisado mi duda de hace unas semanas, y creo que al final voy a traducirlo por "lecciones que aprender".


 
Para que tu elección sea correcta, *Carla*, debes añadir algún verbo, por ej.: lecciones que hay que aprender. En cuyo caso, el título pierde dinamismo e impacto. 

Te propongo: *lecciones por aprender*.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Víctor, pienso que en un título _lecciones por aprender _corresponde al francés: _leçons à apprendre et non à tirer._
La opción de Tom me parece digna de interés:_ lecciones que se han de_ _sacar_ o _a sacar_, incorrección muy frecuente y que ya no choca a nadie.
Venga un ejemplo sacado de Estrella Digital 2004:
_Para el ministro francés "es necesario sacar lecciones de los últimos cinco años" y advirtió que si Bruselas les presenta esa iniciativa en febrero "me parecería sorprendente que nosotros respondiéramos en marzo".
_Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Gurb*:
En la red y en las hemerotecas siempre encontraremos todo tipo de complacencias: 



> Diario El País:
> Y la Federación Internacional sí que tiene *lecciones por aprender*;


 



> Instituto IGADI:
> *Lecciones por aprender* del dominó balcánico


 
Pero yo no quiero agarrarme a eso, sino a que "*leçons à tirer*", siendo "el título de un apartado dónde hay lecciones que aprender..." -en palabras de *Carla Breut*- en mi humilde opinión puede traducirse como "*lecciones* *por aprender*", como encabezamiento de un apartado. Sin menoscabo del resto de propuestas.


----------



## Stephou94

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,

Quel serait un équivalent de l'expression *"tirer une conclusion"* ?


Merci bien.


----------



## Domtom

_sacar/extraer una conclusión._ (Más frecuente _sacar_.)


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!
tout à fait d'accord avec Domtom, "sacar una conclusion" expression très utlisée en commentaire.

saludos!


----------



## hummuh

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Bonjour

Cómo se dice en castellano "tirer les leçons" ? Básicamente significa aprender de los errores, aprender de lo pasado. ¿Existe una expresión en castellano?

Gracias


----------



## chlapec

Sí. "Aprender la lección" (de una experiencia).


----------



## hummuh

Gracias !!


----------



## jpetr031

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola,

hay alguien que puede ayurdarme con un expresion francés. 
La frase es la siguiente 

Los párrafos siguientes serán reservados a contrastar dos puntos de vista diferentes dans le but de tirer des conclusions sobre la autenticidad de los escritos. 

No sé como decir la frase subrayado en espanol.

Gracias!


----------



## Dentellière

_Con el fin de sacar conclusiones_

Espera otras opiniones


----------

